# Be my friend?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I feel like such a nerd saying this, but will you guys be my friend? On APC that is. On the profiles there's a place that says "Add a contact/friend" and I thought it would be cool if we Swoapies added eachother. Maybe I've been on myspace too much, but I think we could set a cool example. Anyone in? ADD ME!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll add you Liz


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

This would be great in the south


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

If you meant the "buddy list" I added you today. Not sure what it does, though. I'm not familiar with myspace, etc.


----------

